# Canada day ABT's



## event horizon (Jul 1, 2015)

My wife brought home some peppers for me yesterday.   I still had some salami from the last batch so using it again in today's.  I did find the last ones a bit greasy (not that there's anything wrong with that). :).  This time I put a few drain holes on the bottom, we will see how it works, probably should have had the holes slightly up the sides. 

Used cream cheese, onion and garlic powder, old Canadian cheddar, the diced salami. 

Drain holes going in












image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jul 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jul 1, 2015






Cheese and salami...












image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jul 1, 2015






Topped with yummy bacon












image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jul 1, 2015







Into the smoker...












image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

You're making me hungry! 

Lookin' good so far!

Enjoy!


----------



## event horizon (Jul 1, 2015)

The finished product. I need a hotter smoker, I finished them for a few minutes under the broiler. 













image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ Jul 1, 2015


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

Event Horizon said:


> The finished product. I need a hotter smoker, I finished them for a few minutes under the broiler.


They look pretty tasty from here!

Yeah, if you want crispy bacon one needs some heat.

Enjoy!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks good.  What temp did you smoke them at?

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 5, 2015)

EH, Nice looking ABTs!


----------



## b-one (Jul 5, 2015)

Those do look tasty! How did the drain holes work out?


----------

